# Buck dropped dead today. Are my others at risk??



## Marge23 (Dec 19, 2015)

my buck was a 2 year old purebred Nigerian dwarf. We have never had any problems with him until today when we found him dead. Last night he seemed fine and drank warm water while I went to put them away. They had water all day plenty of straw and my sister gave them hay in the morning. I put a blanket in the younger one because he seemed a little quiet and cold. It has been in the 60s this week and tester dropped down to 27. This morning my sister gave them more hay which he ate and so did the young one(almost a year old... My bucks son). He seems aware and normal this morning. We went to check on them this afternoon and they were laying together but my buck was dead. I check him all over and didn't find any physical things wrong with him. I took my young ones temperature and my 2 does temperature all of which were normal. I separated the young buck into the garage. He is eating and drinking and vocal when we leave him alone. Him and the girls are pooping have pink gums and eyes and are eating normal. Does anyone know what could have caused him to die? And should i be worried about my others?? Thanks


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 19, 2015)

Necropsy may tell you.....I have no idea as it doesn't "sound" like anything was amiss.    It could have been a heart attack, an aneurism (sp), etc.  Those type things happen without warning.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 19, 2015)

sorry for your loss , necropsy if possible as @Mini Horses suggested

@Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @babsbag


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 19, 2015)

Necropsy is best. Usually this is from parasites.
You say the others are pink in the lids- how pink?
Heart defects are rare but do happen. 
Deficiencies can also cause death but often there are other indicators prior to loss.

Very sorry you lost your buck.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 19, 2015)

I agree with everyone else here in regards to a necropsy. When an animal passes away very suddenly like this, a necropsy usually is a good to try and help you get an idea of what might have caused it. I send my sympathies to you, and I am so sorry that you lost your dear buck.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm sorry you lost your buck, @Marge23!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry for your loss but there is no way to know what happened without a necropsy


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 19, 2015)

I agree with the majority ruling here. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I hope it's nothing that could have spread and the rest of your goats remain fine. Can't say anything but to echo what others have said. It's good that you have his son if the genetics are favorable. I hope it's not something hereditary/genetic...


----------



## Marge23 (Dec 19, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Necropsy is best. Usually this is from parasites.
> You say the others are pink in the lids- how pink?
> Heart defects are rare but do happen.
> Deficiencies can also cause death but often there are other indicators prior to loss.
> ...


There gems are bright pink.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 19, 2015)

Eyelid check is your best indicator, gums are really only useful for checking for shock- grey = shock

Without necropsy it really is all guessing. It could have been an accidental death... broken neck... really anything.
I lost a doe a few weeks ago to a tragic accident so I very much understand how you feel right now. You are a great goat mommy to immediately look around and do temps and check all the other goats. So sorry.


----------



## Marge23 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you for all your help!! I have bleached everything he was around just to be sure. The others seem perfectly fine. Now my only problem is finding a buck to breed my does within this month. They were supposed to be bred now and they came into heat today so I am going crazy! But thanks for all of your input!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 20, 2015)

You said they are Nigies, and the bucks son is almost a year old... He should be capable of servicing the does...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your buck.  Can you take in a fecal on the yearling buck?  He should be very able to get the job done but you might want to do some testing to make sure he is in good health.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------

